# Radeon X1800XL troubles



## dealerodeath (Jan 28, 2006)

Been having a number of black screen hard lock-ups in a few games (everyone I have run lately, including 3D Mark 05).  I suspect the card is defective (it's brand new).  I run the ATI Tool 0.25 beta 12 and I see many yellow pixels flashing here and there constantly while testing.  Catalyst 6.1 drivers, all driver settings and clock speeds at default.  Here's part of the log.  Does the entry about 'Last message repeated 8611 times' indicate that it's found many artifacts?  Anyone's thoughts on these results as to my numerous lock up issues and my suspicions of it being defective? (I had an X800XL prior to this for months with zero lockups in anything).

Scan for Artifacts started...	Core: 499.50 MHz	Memory: 495.00 MHz
Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
Artifacts detected after 00:01.07.	4 pixels don't match.
Last message repeated 8611 times.
Scan for Artifacts stopped	Total runtime: 50 seconds

It also constantly is giving Delta messages as well (4, 11 23, 5 pixels, etc).

Update - Using the old method of Artifact scanng shows no errors.


----------



## Mongo (Jan 28, 2006)

*Try this:*

Start:  Run:  services.msc  (type this in)
Find the ATI Hotkey Poller Service and disable it.
Reboot.
The Catalyst Overdrive should no longer work which can cause headaches when overclocking with ATITool.
Hope you solve your problem.  Don't you just hate spending big bucks on something only to have it not work.


----------



## dealerodeath (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm not overclocking the card at all, I'm just running the ATITool to check how the card is working since it's causing so many troubles.  What I want to know is if my log is indicating lot's of artifacts detected (running at stock default settings), confirming my suspicion the card is defective.


----------



## seeingwhite (Feb 8, 2006)

*Mine was defective*

I received an 1800xl that was defective and never overclocked.  I got a replacement and its good to go.  Mine actually has an updated bios and heatsink.  I would return it for a replacement before its too late.


----------



## mR Yellow (Feb 9, 2006)

Artifact scanning is broke on the x1800/1900 series. Ignore it. 
If u switch to old scanning method, the yellow artifact will dissapear.

About ur card hardlocking, make sure u have all the latest drivers. Also check ur PSU.
If the problem still persists it might be faulty.


----------



## seeingwhite (Feb 10, 2006)

mR Yellow said:
			
		

> Artifact scanning is broke on the x1800/1900 series. Ignore it.
> If u switch to old scanning method, the yellow artifact will dissapear.



True.  

My problem, though, was when I switched to the old scanning method, I sill got artifacts.  And then when I saw them while playing games (no overclock), that's when I knew I had a problem.  My new one is great -- no artifacts.


----------



## dealerodeath (Feb 11, 2006)

My X800XL PE worked flawlessly and I have tossed a X1600Pro PE in for testing and it's rock solid as well.  It's just the 1800XL PE that's not working properly.  Is a 460w PSU insufficient for the 1800XL?


----------



## seeingwhite (Feb 12, 2006)

dealerodeath said:
			
		

> My X800XL PE worked flawlessly and I have tossed a X1600Pro PE in for testing and it's rock solid as well.  It's just the 1800XL PE that's not working properly.  Is a 460w PSU insufficient for the 1800XL?



Its hard to say.  ATI says minimum for a fully loaded system is 450 watts.  I have a 450w Fortron that is under-rated and seems to provide plenty of stable power.  Your system though is definately beefier than mine, so its hard to tell.  You can't trust the asus voltage readings in your bios either.  The only real way to tell is to use a volt/multi-meter and test your voltages directly off of the PSU connectors.  

For what its worth though, my first x1800xl was 100% defective.  No doubt in my mind.  New card -- problems disappeared.  Is its the same thing with you?  Not sure, but i wouldn't be surprised.  We wouldn't be the only ones to have defective cards in the x1X00 series.


----------

